# blue jay cough or sneeze ???



## zsunflower03 (Sep 8, 2009)

weve been caring for a baby blue jay for a few months now. I know should have left him outside but hes been great we let him outside and he flys back in. We recently have been hearing him cough or sneeze alot not sure it started very little now its alot of the time. He eats great , drinks water, flys, and doesnt have any discharge from anywhere. Im calling a couple local people but does anyone have a clue what this could be ?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

It could be anything from allergy to respiratory infection. Keep him inside for couple of days under supervision. Give him vitamins in water and immune-stimulants. I would not start any medication unless clear that bird is sick.


----------



## starlinglover95 (May 6, 2009)

Plamenh is right, it could be anything from allergies to resperatory infection. Sometimes my pigeons will sneeze just because they have to sneeze. I'm hoping for the best for the little guy.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

could also be gape worm, sneezing is a symptom of it, i would de-worm right away to rule it out, it's pretty common for blue jays to pick up internal parasites


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Ornicycline in his water (mixed per directions) wouldn't hurt any.....

....it isn't normal, so if it is becoming more prevalent....there is a problem developing.....

...that's cool you have a Jay friend...they are incredibly intelligent little pips, aren't they ?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I have a "pet" jay who lives free outside. Bidoo was born in a tree above my aviaries last year and as he learned to fly he spent a lot of time with me talking and chattering. I had no idea how many things they "say"! "Bidoo" is one of his favorite chatters so became his name. I hope your jay feels better and you figure out what it is. Can birds get allergies? My lab was sneezing a lot and I took him to the vet, only to be told he has allergies.


----------

